# 1:20.3, Phil's Narrow gauge



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

My brother, who's a serious rail fan and model railroad guy and has forgotten more about trains, and the modeling thereof, than I'll EVER know turned me onto this guy's kits this evening since he knows I also have a lot of Bachmann 1:20.3/ Fn3 ET&WNC stuff. He mentioned it's more western prototype but the detail and the price of the kits is really quite impressive. Probably old news to many of you but I was impressed by these kits and parts and thought I'd pass the link on to other 1:20.3 modellers:


http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/default.html


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SRW on 18 Mar 2012 08:51 PM 
My brother, who's a serious rail fan and model railroad guy and has forgotten more about trains, and the modeling thereof, than I'll EVER know turned me onto this guy's kits this evening since he knows I also have a lot of Bachmann 1:20.3/ Fn3 ET&WNC stuff. He mentioned it's more western prototype but the detail and the price of the kits is really quite impressive. Probably old news to many of you but I was impressed by these kits and parts and thought I'd pass the link on to other 1:20.3 modellers:


http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/default.html Phil I consider a very good friend for the past five years, ever since I was drawn to the "dark side"







of narrow gauge railroading. Specifically railroading in the Colorado Rockies. ALL of my Accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock rides on his ball bearing wheelsets and I started one of his 3000 series, D&RGW box car kits, a few days ago. I'm a hhappy customer!


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I would consider Phil an expert craftsman for kit manufacturers and modeling. Thus far, I have built the 30' D&RGW reefer and the D&RGW Kitchen Car #04013. Very pleased with the finished product and these kits are made to operate (and not just sit on the shelf and look nice). Detail parts have very little flash and are durable. The grab irons, stirup steps, square nut pins, coupler lift bars etc. are made of brass and can withstand the occasional derailment without damage. I recently purchased some of the harp switchstand kits and they too are very well made.


Phil's one heckeva a swell guy to deal with from the customer relations standpoint. I would highly recommend Phils Narrow Gauge kits!





Jerry


Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

Although I've never built one of his kits I've heard nothing but good things about them. I met Phil at the Narrow Guage Convention last year and was impressed by him and his kits. I bought one of his tank car kits. I'm looking forword to building it.

If you want to check it out, stop by sometime.

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil's kits are wonderful. After I built a few of these I felt very comfortable scratch building my models. Phil is a great craftsman and you can't go wrong with his kits. (He's also a very nice guy!)

I wrote this article about 3 years ago: Building a PNG Reefer


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Someday when the new home projects are all checked off and I've gotten around to at least building the ladder work and laying some of the track for the "Eat Taters & Wear No Clothes" railroad in my backyard I think I'd like to build one of his boxcar kits. Looks much more prototypical to the surviving Tweetsie boxcar that I've seen. I like the look of a lot of his parts too. 

Thanks for the offer to check out the PNG tank car too when I get by your place next Doc. I have one of the Bachmann tank cars for the Tweetsie but ET&WNC tank cars had a unique dome on them and nothing like the Bachmann tank cars. I figured I'd modify it someday but maybe Phil's tank car might be a more accurate place to start.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Having built two of Phil's kits, 40' D&RGW reefer and 30' D&RGW reefer, I would like to echo the previous comments. They were a pleasure to build and run. I get more positive comments on my 40' reefer than any other car or engine in my collection.

Chuck


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I have built several of PNG's kits, and like Bruce, expanded into scratchbuilding using Phil's parts.
I'm now up to about 15 cars.
And also a Kudo's to Stan Cederleaf, for supplying the decals for these models.


----------

